# explosión de insumos



## fool on the hill

Hi, 
can anyone halp me find a translation for "explosión de insumos". I found it in budgeting forms in Mexico and have an idea what it means, but I need the term in English... 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

"Explosion of consumables?" I don't get it either. Can you give us a little more context? I think that they mean "expansion of consumables" but more context might help us out.


----------



## fool on the hill

As far as I understand from examples I found on the internet, it must be an expression of accounting, meaning a list of all the supply or materials needed for the productuion process of a certain product, with exact specification and quantification. I tried to post a link here to show you an example, but it didn't work out, links can only be given by "older" members in this forum, but if you google "explosión de insumos" - there are lots of links - but no translations... :-(  . Thanks, Jorge


----------



## isa001

Hola

Esta expresión ya salió en el foro, pero nadie tiene uan respuesta....

"La explosión de insumos es una lista en resumen de las cantidades de *materiales*, *mano de obra*, *subcontratos*,* maquinaria y equipo*, *rentas* y *cargos* que serán utilizados en una *obra*. De ella se obtiene la importancia de un insumo según su porcentaje de *incidencia"*
 
*Ahora , cómo se dice esto en inglés....no sé si hay un término específico, pero les parece : project estimate*


----------



## fenixpollo

Creo que en este caso "explosión" se refiere más bien la expansión o elaboración de una lista de insumos -- en inglés, puede ser *itemization*.

Saludos.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I think hit the nail on the head, fenixpollo!


----------



## zumac

fenixpollo said:


> Creo que en este caso "explosión" se refiere más bien la expansión o elaboración de una lista de insumos -- en inglés, puede ser *itemization*.
> 
> Saludos.


You're on the right track, Fenix.

For a manufacturing environment, the term used for this process is a "Parts Explosion".
For a given "top assembly" or "sub assembly", a parts expolsion will produce a list of all the required sub assembies, parts (purchased or raw material) which go into its making. Labor and other costs are generally handled separately. This parts explosion process is performed for purchasing and production planning.

Saludos.


----------



## fool on the hill

I'ts been a loooong time since this question came up, but today I needed this term again and actually found this thread again!
Last time I hadn't seen the post of zumac any more - which was exactly the word I needed today!!!
Thanks so much to zumac and all the others for your support!
Saludos!


----------



## valo_1

Itemization es correcto, sin embargo en la construcción el término más adecuado a mi parecer es "Quantity take-off" les comparto la liga de referencia:

Quantity take-off - Wikipedia

Saludos!


----------



## alogrep

I think Indented BOM (Bill of Materials) could be the correct translation.
BILL OF MATERIALS,


----------



## Benzene

_I suggest "explosión de insumos" = "exploded view diagram/drawing."

"Insumo" = "set of elements that take part in the production of another finished good", errors and omissions excepted.

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------

